# The 'Ocean'......First Run! (with photos)



## NS VIA Fan

After nearly 17 months......here's the first run of VIA's _Ocean_ making it's way west through Truro, Nova Scotia this afternoon..... August 11, 2021.








The Ocean now uses a hybrid mix of Budd and Renaissance equipment. As the train is no longer turned in Halifax it will operate with a bi-directional consist and the power will just run around to the opposite end. Previously the F40's had run 'Elephant Style' (nose to tail) They are now back to back.





The train has a baggage car on each end so one will always be adjacent to the locomotives and convenient to the 2nd Engineer in the cab as he also does baggage car duty.





The Ocean is only making one round trip each week between Halifax and Montreal but once Covid restrictions ease.....the schedule will be expanded this fall and there is still hope a _Skyline Dome Car_ will be added.


----------



## west point

How does the 2nd engineer get to the bag car ? VIA locos have a nose door ?


----------



## WWW

west point said:


> How does the 2nd engineer get to the bag car ? VIA locos have a nose door ?



Liken to the same situation with Amtrak locomotives ?
From the photos must be a spider man act - or Hollywood stunt artist ?
Yes without a nose door or gantry walkway how is this done while the train is in motion ?

What a shame that that container yard wouldn't allow the turn of the train ONCE A WEEK !


----------



## NS VIA Fan

west point said:


> How does the 2nd engineer get to the bag car ? VIA locos have a nose door ?



Actually quite simple  

Open cab door. Climb down and meet station agent with cart at baggage car door (2nd Engineer below in safety vest) Load baggage into car and return to cab. Resume duties of 2nd Engineer and Train Conductor. (VIA does not have Conductors in the back)

It's worked for 25 years...shouldn't be any different now!


----------



## NS VIA Fan

WWW said:


> What a shame that that container yard wouldn't allow the turn of the train ONCE A WEEK !




No need! Looks like a bi-directional train will work just fine with the locomotive only needing to run around the consist now.

And it's not just _ONCE AWEEK!_ as the Ocean will return to it's normal schedule this fall when covid restrictions are lifted. Besides.....with the arrival of ships like the _Marco Pole_ now that space occupied by the loop track is needed and it was removed.






What's VIA's plan for the Renaissance cars?


On a Bi-directional Ocean.....the Budd Coaches will all have reversible seats. The Renaissance Diners are like any other with half facing forward and half backwards. The Lounge seats are benches and grouped with a table: In a Ren Sleeper......half the rooms are forward facing and half face...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## Palmland

So that’s the end of Park cars at the end of the train? Are coach seats turned or half face each other? lets hope this doesn’t happen with the Canadian.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Palmland said:


> So that’s the end of Park cars at the end of the train? Are coach seats turned or half face each other? lets hope this doesn’t happen with the Canadian.



Yes.....the end of the Park Car (but a Skyline will probably be added when covid restrictions ease) and the Budd coaches in the photos above are the same as on the Canadian with reversible seats and all recently refurbished. (VIA also has two Ren Coaches in this consist and one is running in reverse)


----------



## Seaboard92

That is a shame about the Park Cars. That is one of my favorite memories on Christmas Eve a few years ago speeding across the maritimes with the snow swirling behind us in the Park Car. I guess the Hudson Bay can get one on each consist now.


----------



## Cal

NS VIA Fan said:


> VIA does not have Conductors in the back


How does ticket collection happen?


----------



## WWW

Remember what happened in Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade - 
"NO TICKET" (on the blimp) - IJ kicked the ****'s off !

Well I don't think that VIA is going to go that extreme but maybe you will be let off easy at a remote grade crossing ! LOL !

It could be as simple as collecting tickets as one boards the train done by one of the car attendants -
OR tickets collected at the Depot/Station boarding gate.
Maybe VIA has a manifest of those paid fares ?

But what the "AE" it is Canada you know !


----------



## Seaboard92

Cal said:


> How does ticket collection happen?



VIA Rail has a service manager who stays with the train the whole route (EX Canadian). This person lifts all the tickets and is also the manager of the entire OBS staff. So on the Ocean the SM works Halifax-Montreal-Halifax. 

The Canadian has two SMs. Vancouver-Winnipeg-Vancouver, and Toronto-Winnipeg-Toronto. The entire OBS crew swaps at Winnipeg. 

On the whole VIA crews are far better than Amtrak crews as far as customer service and being consistently friendly. 

I'm sure someone on the VIA forums will correct me and tell me I know nothing about the SM position.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Cal said:


> How does ticket collection happen?



No different than on Amtrak except it's a 'Service Manager' or attendant that scans your ticket.


----------



## Cal

Seaboard92 said:


> VIA Rail has a service manager who stays with the train the whole route (EX Canadian). This person lifts all the tickets and is also the manager of the entire OBS staff. So on the Ocean the SM works Halifax-Montreal-Halifax.
> 
> The Canadian has two SMs. Vancouver-Winnipeg-Vancouver, and Toronto-Winnipeg-Toronto. The entire OBS crew swaps at Winnipeg.
> 
> On the whole VIA crews are far better than Amtrak crews as far as customer service and being consistently friendly.
> 
> I'm sure someone on the VIA forums will correct me and tell me I know nothing about the SM position.





NS VIA Fan said:


> No different than on Amtrak except it's a 'Service Manager' or attendant that scans your ticket.


I can always trust AU to have good information. Thanks y'all


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Seaboard92 said:


> VIA Rail has a service manager who stays with the train the whole route (EX Canadian). This person lifts all the tickets and is also the manager of the entire OBS staff. So on the Ocean the SM works Halifax-Montreal-Halifax.
> 
> The Canadian has two SMs. Vancouver-Winnipeg-Vancouver, and Toronto-Winnipeg-Toronto. The entire OBS crew swaps at Winnipeg.
> 
> On the whole VIA crews are far better than Amtrak crews as far as customer service and being consistently friendly.
> 
> I'm sure someone on the VIA forums will correct me and tell me I know nothing about the SM position.



I think you covered it quite well. The 'Service Manager' is a customer service position.....where the Engineer, 2nd Engineer are operating positions, handling the old conductor positions and they do not deal with the passengers.


----------



## Urban Sky

Seaboard92 said:


> I'm sure someone on the VIA forums will correct me and tell me I know nothing about the SM position.


Why would I? We might strongly disagree about what service modification proposals are realistic and actionable (as desirable as they might be, at least in theory!) given the complex constraints and difficult environment by which VIA is limited in all its decisions, but I do appreciate your operational knowledge and your passion to share your ideas and to provide comprehensive answers to the questions asked by other forumers...

Greetings from Montreal!


----------



## west point

It is a shame that VIA has even less clout than Amtrak dealing with freight RRs. I cannot believe that CN wasn't required to build at least a wye or balloon track to turn the ocean.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

west point said:


> It is a shame that VIA has even less clout than Amtrak dealing with freight RRs. I cannot believe that CN wasn't required to build at least a wye or balloon track to turn the ocean.




Why should CN be required to construct a Wye or Loop for VIA? The cost would be prohibitive and there is no need. Sure a _Park Car_ was nice but at what cost? 

Now it looks like the bi-directional concept with the F40s just running around the consist is going to work just fine. If VIA is looking for a signature car for the Ocean.....it's an easy solution to install reversible seats in a _Skyline Dome_ and certainly a lot cheaper than building a wye!


----------



## zephyr17

Palmland said:


> So that’s the end of Park cars at the end of the train? Are coach seats turned or half face each other? lets hope this doesn’t happen with the Canadian.


Doubtful. There are no issues with turning the train for the Canadian. There's a wye at the station throat in Vancouver. In Toronto the train makes a big U turn loop, the eastbound train pulling into Toronto east to to west from the Bala Sub and pulling out westward on the Newmarket Sub. It backs up through the junction at Snider from the Newmarket Sub onto the York Sub, the proceeds eastwards on the York Sub to Doncaster where it returns to the Bala Sub.

The Bala Sub is a major CN line and also hosts a lot of Metrolinx commuter trains, the Newmarket Sub is now owned by Metrolinx and likewise hosts a lot of commuter service. The York Sub hosts heavy freight traffic. None are endangered.


----------



## zephyr17

NS VIA Fan said:


> I think you covered it quite well. The 'Service Manager' is a customer service position.....where the Engineer, 2nd Engineer are operating positions, handling the old conductor positions and they do not deal with the passengers.


And I think the existence of the Service Manager position is vital to the quality and consistency of VIA's onboard service. Amtrak needs to adopt a similar approach if they ever get serious about improving their onboard service.


----------



## jruff001

Seaboard92 said:


> VIA Rail has a service manager who stays with the train the whole route (EX Canadian). This person lifts all the tickets and is also the manager of the entire OBS staff. So on the Ocean the SM works Halifax-Montreal-Halifax.
> 
> The Canadian has two SMs. Vancouver-Winnipeg-Vancouver, and Toronto-Winnipeg-Toronto. The entire OBS crew swaps at Winnipeg.


Do the SMs also lift tickets at all stations throughout the night? Just wondering when they get a rest break; I assume they are not on required to be on duty 24 hrs/day.


----------



## zephyr17

jruff001 said:


> Do the SMs also lift tickets at all stations throughout the night? Just wondering when they get a rest break; I assume they are not on required to be on duty 24 hrs/day.


On the Canadian there is an SM and Assistant SM. They can spell each other. They also have a manifest of where people are scheduled to get on that they pick up at major stations. The Canadian actually makes relatively few stops. If memory serves, only stops it is sure to stop at are Vancouver, Kamloops, Jasper, Edmonton, Saskatoon, Melville, Winnipeg, Sioux Lookout, Hornepayne, Capreol and Toronto. It'll often go 6-8 hours without stopping. Most of the stops are flag stops and the train doesn't stop unless there is someone manifested there. On any given trip, it'll make some of the other stops (all aboard, Ottermere!) but it skips most of them.

So they don't really have to be on duty all night to lift tickets. If somebody is manifested for, say, Gogama, either the SM or ASM will get up and do it. In that sense, it isn't like Amtrak where there are firm station stops throughout the night.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

zephyr17 said:


> On the Canadian there is an SM and Assistant SM. They can spell each other. They also have a manifest of where people are scheduled to get on that they pick up at major stations.......



Same goes for the Ocean but it does have several firm + flag stops in the wee hours of the morning through eastern Quebec at Amqui, Mont Joli, Rimouski (pop 50,000 and always a busy stop) Trois-Pistols, Riviere-du-Loup, La Pocatiere etc.


----------



## PaTrainFan

So in today's electronic world there is no such thing as an authentic "flag stop?"


----------



## NS VIA Fan

PaTrainFan said:


> So in today's electronic world there is no such thing as an authentic "flag stop?"




There's still a few and it depends on the train.

Here's VIA Train #601 from Montreal to Jonquiere, Quebec. Note at Summit Club _“Stops on request when traveller is seen by train staff”_....... but at Summit station 2 minutes away _“For a stop at this station, reservations are required at least 40 minutes before the train departs from its station of origin”_.......which is Montreal at 815am.






Here's the stop at Club Summit. There's no roads and a snowmobile meets the train in winter or an ATV in summer.





Then there's just the stop beside the track where the passengers unload their gear and walk off to their cabin in the woods.





And the busy stop at Stadacona.....again no roads just snowmobiles!


----------



## joelkfla

PaTrainFan said:


> So in today's electronic world there is no such thing as an authentic "flag stop?"


Doesn't Metra in Chicago still have some "beacons", where waiting passengers push a button to activate a flashing light on the approach to the station?


----------



## zephyr17

All the flag stops on the Canadian require the 40 minute notice before train departure. The only difference is there is more than just the station of origin. It must be 40 minutes before departure from Vancouver (eb), Jasper, Edmonton, Saskatoon, Winnipeg, Capreol or Toronto (wb).


----------



## MikefromCrete

joelkfla said:


> Doesn't Metra in Chicago still have some "beacons", where waiting passengers push a button to activate a flashing light on the approach to the station?



Not Metra. The South Shore Line still has a couple of flag stops with flashing lights.


----------



## MikefromCrete

Let me take that back. I just looked at the latest South Shore schedules and there doesn't seem to be any flag stops.

A quick view of Metra schedules show flag stops are made by notification of conductor or by standing in sight of engineers. No flashing lights.


----------



## PaTrainFan

Not intercity rail but as I recall from several years ago riders on the Norristown High Speed Line in Philadelphia have to activate a flashing light at most if not all stops. By now that may have changed.


----------



## west point

A light system is going to have problems operating on a max authorized speeds of 79 - 90 MPH. Actually a lead warning would need to be at least a mile away from flag stop station.


----------



## Marbleski

NS VIA Fan said:


> Yes.....the end of the Park Car (but a Skyline will probably be added when covid restrictions ease) and the Budd coaches in the photos above are the same as on the Canadian with reversible seats and all recently refurbished. (VIA also has two Ren Coaches in this consist and one is running in reverse)



Are there any lounge cars to hang out in on the Halifax to Montreal route or is one confined to your room for the entire trip?

Is the skyline similar to the upstairs seating area on the Park Car?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Marbleski said:


> Are there any lounge cars to hang out in on the Halifax to Montreal route or is one confined to your room for the entire trip?
> 
> Is the skyline similar to the upstairs seating area on the Park Car?



Right now.....you're still confined to your room or coach seat for the duration of the trip but hopefully that will ease later this fall if there's a lifting of covid restrictions.

The Dome in the Skyline is very similar to the Park Car, If one is added to the Ocean...I imagine it will have flip-over seats. The Skyline also has a cafe and lounge

Skyline car | VIA Rail

And there's two Renaissance Lounges but also currently not in use.

(Hey.....I note your Username 'Marbleski' That's a favorite spot of mine for skiing and hopefully I'll get too again this winter)


----------



## Marbleski

NS VIA Fan said:


> Right now.....you're still confined to your room or coach seat for the duration of the trip but hopefully that will ease later this fall if there's a lifting of covid restrictions.
> 
> The Dome in the Skyline is very similar to the Park Car, If one is added to the Ocean...I imagine it will have flip-over seats. The Skyline also has a cafe and lounge
> 
> Skyline car | VIA Rail
> 
> And there's two Renaissance Lounges but also currently not in use.
> 
> (Hey.....I note your Username 'Marbleski' That's a favorite spot of mine for skiing and hopefully I'll get too again this winter)



Thanks for the update. I grew up a few minutes drive from Marble. My mom and my wife’s parents still live there so we get out often to ski. My dad worked with CN until our railroad closed in 1988 and we often used his pass to travel to Ottawa to visit family. I took many summer trips throughout high school and university just for the fun of travelling by ferry and train. I had to pay a small fee for a upper or lower berth and at times splurged for a roomette. Summer of 85 I made two back to back trips after finishing university. Back then we took the train from North Sydney to Truro and connected with the Ocean in Truro.

31 years later In Nov 2016 I attended a Conference in London Ontario and I took the trains back to Halifax and caught a flight home to St. John’s. The room, dining car and Park car were a step back in time, just as I remembered it. The train ride was too short lol. 

My son moved to Ottawa in June and over his five year stay I hope to take the train one way to or from Halifax now and then. I noticed the once a week schedule but it won’t be the same without the Park Car and being confined to the room. Glad I read your post about the Park Car. Is it gone for good?


----------



## toddinde

NS VIA Fan said:


> I think you covered it quite well. The 'Service Manager' is a customer service position.....where the Engineer, 2nd Engineer are operating positions, handling the old conductor positions and they do not deal with the passengers.


Interesting. There are pluses and minuses. Plus of the Amtrak system is having operating crews in the rear of the train. Advantage to the ViIA system is operating crews aren’t distracted with passenger functions. Does VIA employ their operating crews like Amtrak does, or are they railroad employees like in the old days here?


----------



## jiml

Marbleski said:


> Glad I read your post about the Park Car. Is it gone for good?


Unfortunately most of us have concluded that it is (gone for good). It's a double-whammy for the train too. Not only does it remove the best recreational space, but until they put some other Budd sleepers back in the consist it also contained the only drawing room (aka Large Bedroom for 2) - the best sleeping space for people who don't like to climb ladders on trains.


----------



## WWW

Before the demise of the Park Car(s) hope there is some consideration to offer for sale to private varnish operators
before turning the metal into beverage cans ! Surely these cars would make the fitting end to any train consist !


----------



## zephyr17

jiml said:


> Unfortunately most of us have concluded that it is (gone for good). It's a double-whammy for the train too. Not only does it remove the best recreational space, but until they put some other Budd sleepers back in the consist it also contained the only drawing room (aka Large Bedroom for 2) - the best sleeping space for people who don't like to climb ladders on trains.


Drawing Rooms have 2 lower berths and 1 upper. They are designed to sleep up to 3 people and are "Cabins for 3" in VIA's nomenclature.

They certainly are nice for 2 as both passengers got a lower. My now ex wife and I had one Vancouver-Toronto in 1986.


----------



## zephyr17

I


WWW said:


> Before the demise of the Park Car(s) hope there is some consideration to offer for sale to private varnish operators
> before turning the metal into beverage cans ! Surely these cars would make the fitting end to any train consist !


The end of Park Cars in service on the Ocean does not mean the demise of the Park Cars. I doubt that VIA is intending to dispose of the non-Prestige Parks that saw service on the Ocean. They can be used on the Hudson Bay and the Skeena.


----------



## jiml

zephyr17 said:


> ... "Cabins for 3" in VIA's nomenclature.


Only on the Canadian. On the Ocean they're a "Large Bedroom for 2".


----------



## NS VIA Fan

WWW said:


> Before the demise of the Park Car(s) hope there is some consideration to offer for sale to private varnish operators before turning the metal into beverage cans ! Surely these cars would make the fitting end to any train consist !




As other have said the Ocean's Park Car is probably gone for good but I don't think there is any fear of the displaced Parks being turned into beverage cans! VIA can use them elsewhere such as the scenic runs to Jonquiere and Senneterre. (Below at Hervey Jct on the way to Jonquiere several years ago)






jiml said:


> Unfortunately most of us have concluded that it is (gone for good). It's a double-whammy for the train too. Not only does it remove the best recreational space, but until they put some other Budd sleepers back in the consist it also contained the only drawing room (aka Large Bedroom for 2) - the best sleeping space for people who don't like to climb ladders on trains.




Perhaps for the Railfan and I know that's the audience here!!....but for most others if VIA does add a Skyline to the Ocean as rumoured it will be just fine! It might lack the round-end observation loved by fans for that classic Streamliner look but it does have the same Dome as a Park Car along with Lounge seating plus a Dining area on the main level.

'Cabins for 3' (or 'Drawing Room' (or 'Large Cabin for 2') are now becoming available on the Ocean. (below is a screen shot for Sept 15 th) As the Renaissance Sleepers sell-out.....is appears VIA is making the Budd Chateau Sleepers available for booking as they are in the consist anyway. There are now 4 Chateau and 4 Renaissance Sleepers running.




Below........Skyline Lounge Seating on the Main Level


----------



## jiml

NS VIA Fan said:


> 'Cabins for 3' (or 'Drawing Room' (or 'Large Cabin for 2') are now becoming available on the Ocean. (below is a screen shot for Sept 15 th) As the Renaissance Sleepers sell-out.....is appears VIA is making the Budd Chateau Sleepers available for booking as they are in the consist anyway. There are now 4 Chateau and 4 Renaissance Sleepers running.
> 
> View attachment 24175


Interesting development. It looks like they're finally unifying the terminology system-wide. I've taken several trips down east and only once missed out on a "Large for 2". I wonder why the change to 3 now? On another note, hopefully they've done some work on the Chateaus. The last one I saw was in rough shape, still in the older scheme.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

jiml said:


> On another note, hopefully they've done some work on the Chateaus. The last one I saw was in rough shape, still in the older scheme.




Hopefully...it's been 30 years since the HEP1 rebuilding!

But when I travel..... if a Renaissance Sleeper is not available I will reschedule to another date.


----------



## jiml

NS VIA Fan said:


> But when I travel..... if a Renaissance Sleeper is not available I will reschedule to another date.


We don't do ladders as well as we used to.


----------



## SubwayNut

joelkfla said:


> Doesn't Metra in Chicago still have some "beacons", where waiting passengers push a button to activate a flashing light on the approach to the station?



The South Shore Line has flag stops, they are at Beverly Shores, Hudson Lake, and Gary Chicago Airport and you must activate the strobe light. Look at the legened in the timetable (they don't publish 'Fs' by individual trips since their flag stops on all trips), I've gotten on and/or off at all 3! I've linked to the photos on my website.


----------



## zephyr17

jiml said:


> Interesting development. It looks like they're finally unifying the terminology system-wide. I've taken several trips down east and only once missed out on a "Large for 2". I wonder why the change to 3 now? On another note, hopefully they've done some work on the Chateaus. The last one I saw was in rough shape, still in the older scheme.


My understanding is they refurbished the Manors in the fairly recent past, but not the Chateaus that weren't picked for Prestige reconstruction and remained intact.

I noticed the crew Chateau on the Canadian the last few times I rode it was getting pretty tatty just passing through it


----------



## Marbleski

NS VIA Fan said:


> Hopefully...it's been 30 years since the HEP1 rebuilding!


As the Renaissance Sleepers sell-out.....is appears VIA is making the Budd Chateau Sleepers available for booking as they are in the consist anyway. There are now 4 Chateau and 4 Renaissance Sleepers running.
[/QUOTE]

Just curious, what is the difference between a Renaissance and Chateau Sleeper? See attached link for a very bad video of the car and room I stayed in during the fall of 2016. Was this a Renaissance Sleeper? The roomette had a shower inside the attached bathroom. On my last trip on the Ocean in 1985 the showers were at the end of the car and some of the cars had upper and lower berths as well. Was this a Chateau sleeper?

Also why is the empty baggage car attached to the Park Car? That was not there in 1985 either. I also noticed in this car the windows open where the cars join. I remember as kids we would stand between the cars with the window open standing on the swaying platform. Looks like that is no longer possible.

Hope this link works. If so, fast forward to the end to see the car and room I stayed in.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Marbleski said:


> Just curious, what is the difference between a Renaissance and Chateau Sleeper? See attached link for a very bad video of the car and room I stayed in during the fall of 2016. Was this a Renaissance Sleeper? The roomette had a shower inside the attached bathroom. On my last trip on the Ocean in 1985 the showers were at the end of the car and some of the cars had upper and lower berths as well. Was this a Chateau sleeper?
> 
> Also why is the empty baggage car attached to the Park Car? That was not there in 1985 either. I also noticed in this car the windows open where the cars join. I remember as kids we would stand between the cars with the window open standing on the swaying platform. Looks like that is no longer possible.




Chateau Sleepers are Stainless Steel and originally built for Canadian Pacific's _The Canadian_ in 1955. VIA completely rebuilt them in the late '80s early '90s.

Renaissance Sleepers were built for British Rail in the mid 1990s to run through the Channel Tunnel. That train never ran and VIA acquired them in 2000. These are in the green paint scheme and this is the type of sleeper you were in in 2016.

That's not a baggage car attached to the Park Car. It's called a Transition Car {but uses a baggage car former sleeper shell). It has a European style coupler on one end and a North American coupler on the rear so a Park Car can be attached. The interior of the car has wall displays and flags of the provinces as well a freezer and storage units.

You can find all VIA car types here (scroll down in the link and click on each)

Train fleet - Rolling stock | VIA Rail


----------



## jiml

zephyr17 said:


> My understanding is they refurbished the Manors in the fairly recent past, but not the Chateaus that weren't picked for Prestige reconstruction and remained intact.
> 
> I noticed the crew Chateau on the Canadian the last few times I rode it was getting pretty tatty just passing through it


My observation also.


----------



## joelkfla

SubwayNut said:


> The South Shore Line has flag stops, they are at Beverly Shores, Hudson Lake, and Gary Chicago Airport and you must activate the strobe light. Look at the legened in the timetable (they don't publish 'Fs' by individual trips since their flag stops on all trips), I've gotten on and/or off at all 3! I've linked to the photos on my website.


Thanks, I'll check it out. 

I do wish you would bring back the NYC Subway pages; I really enjoyed browsing the photos. Even if they're not snazzy & high-tech.


----------



## Marbleski

NS VIA Fan said:


> Chateau Sleepers are Stainless Steel and originally built for Canadian Pacific's _The Canadian_ in 1955. VIA completely rebuilt them in the late '80s early '90s.
> 
> Renaissance Sleepers were built for British Rail in the mid 1990s to run through the Channel Tunnel. That train never ran and VIA acquired them in 2000. These are in the green paint scheme and this is the type of sleeper you were in in 2016.
> 
> That's not a baggage car attached to the Park Car. It's called a Transition Car {but uses a baggage car former sleeper shell). It has a European style coupler on one end and a North American coupler on the rear so a Park Car can be attached. The interior of the car has wall displays and flags of the provinces as well a freezer and storage units.
> 
> You can find all VIA car types here (scroll down in the link and click on each)
> 
> Train fleet - Rolling stock | VIA Rail



NS VIA Fan thanks so much for the detailed response and the photos and links you posted. Very much appreciated. 

I will keep an eye on this site for updates on both the addition of the dome car and the opening of the dining car. Once we get to this stage I hope to take the train one way between Halifax to Ottawa.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

zephyr17 said:


> My understanding is they refurbished the Manors in the fairly recent past, but not the Chateaus that weren't picked for Prestige reconstruction and remained intact.
> 
> I noticed the crew Chateau on the Canadian the last few times I rode it was getting pretty tatty just passing through it




It's usually 'Manor' Sleepers that are found on the Canadian as they offer more Cabins for 2 (Double Bedrooms) and the larger Cabins for 1 (Roomettes). They were refurbished to match the new interior scheme when 'Prestige Class' was launched. The Canadian does occasionally have a Chateau and they are used for crew accommodations.

And it's usually 'Chateau' Sleepers that appear on the Ocean. As the Ocean was using mostly the Renaissance Sleepers and the Chateau Sleepers only used as required......maybe VIA didn't see a need for a complete refurbishing like the Manors. Perhaps with the new Hybrid Ocean consist .....some Chateau cars will now be refurbished. A trip report for the first run of the Ocean three weeks ago noted that the Renaissance Sleepers have been nicely refreshed but not the Chateau being used as crew space......and now there are more Chateau Sleepers appearing.

Tim's Train Travels (timstraintravels.blogspot.com)

The Chateau Sleepers have fewer Cabins for 2 but do have a Cabin for 3. The Cabins for 1 are the old style Duplex Roomettes (rooms are stacked like a Slumber Coach) and smaller than the Cabin for 1 in the Manor cars. Like the Manors....they also have Open Sections (Uppers and Lower Berths) not in use presently due to Covid.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Marbleski said:


> NS VIA Fan thanks so much for the detailed response and the photos and links you posted. Very much appreciated.
> 
> I will keep an eye on this site for updates on both the addition of the dome car and the opening of the dining car. Once we get to this stage I hope to take the train one way between Halifax to Ottawa.




And I'll keep this post updated with _Ocean_ info as it becomes available.

PS.....have you visited the CN _Caribou_....a.k.a the _Newfie Bullet_ equipment display in Corner Brook? I did last year.

A Covid 'Atlantic Bubble' Road Trip (& some Trains too!) | Amtrak Unlimited Discussion Forum (amtraktrains.com)


----------



## Marbleski

NS VIA Fan said:


> And I'll keep this post updated with _Ocean_ info as it becomes available.
> 
> PS.....have you visited the CN _Caribou_....a.k.a the _Newfie Bullet_ equipment display in Corner Brook? I did last year.
> 
> A Covid 'Atlantic Bubble' Road Trip (& some Trains too!) | Amtrak Unlimited Discussion Forum (amtraktrains.com)



Thanks for this link and the one for Tim's Train Travels. I read them both. Thanks so much as they were an enjoyable read.

Yes I have visited the display in Corner Brook many times. When my boys were younger we would spend many days visiting both my and my wife's parents. Dad would bring the boys down every summer to see the trains and tell us stories. Dad started with CN in 1955 and first worked on the passengers trains. I have little recollection of the passenger trains even thought they passed in front of our house everyday. I was born in 1962 so I should be old enough to remember them LOL. Dad worked on the trains on display at the museum one time or another. If attaching photos is easy I will find a few that may be of interest.

As teens and early university days dad would take myself and a buddy along on the trains now and then. We would take our tent and fishing gear and get dropped off in the interior to fish for trout. Fond memories indeed, from setting up tent, cooking over the open fire, catching plenty of trout and of course riding in the engine or caboose. The caboose was the most fun, much more room to walk about, sitting up top and hopping back from side to side and it had a bathroom which used to flush directly onto the track. I also remember the red flares in the caboose, as young fellers they were always an attraction. I can still smell the old stove they lit up on route to boil the big old tin kettle. Fond train travel memories with my dad.


----------



## MARC Rider

PaTrainFan said:


> Not intercity rail but as I recall from several years ago riders on the Norristown High Speed Line in Philadelphia have to activate a flashing light at most if not all stops. By now that may have changed.


Oh yeah, I remember doing that.


----------



## Marbleski

Below........Skyline Lounge Seating on the Main Level 

Hi NS VIA Fan ….. any update on the possibility of the Skyline lounge being added to the Ocean.


----------



## WWW

Marbleski said:


> *Below........Skyline Lounge Seating on the Main Level*
> 
> Hi NS VIA Fan ….. any update on the possibility of the Skyline lounge being added to the Ocean.



*Below........Skyline Lounge Seating on the Main Level*

??? Illustration Image Picture - something missing here ???


----------



## Marbleski

WWW said:


> *Below........Skyline Lounge Seating on the Main Level*
> 
> ??? Illustration Image Picture - something missing here ???



Opps. My bad. My eyesight and small phone screen don’t always see eye to eye. 

I was replying to NS VIA Fan‘s post up thread asking if he had an update on the Skyline lounge possibly being added to the Ocean. 

Scroll back to an earlier post by NS VIA Fan and you can see the missing image.


----------

